
What is the "minimal" set of primitives needed for a Lisp interpreter? - jacquesm
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/lisp-faq/part1/section-6.html
======
uninverted
I can't stop myself from reading it like free verse because of the line breaks
:|

~~~
DanielStraight

        Does that mean you read comments in source like
        free verse? Certainly, effortlessly reading text
        with hard line breaks is a skill a hacker should
        have or develop.

